# Sandberg Bass Generator/Builder



## Murmel (Jan 30, 2013)

Just a heads up, Sandberg now has a bass builder on their website. There guys make some sweet ass basses, and now you can get a look at all the options.

http://www.configurator.sandberg-guitars.de/

Just made this beast


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 30, 2013)

Ugh. Making me open a new tab and type in Sandberg myself...


OMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## Murmel (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry, added the link to the OP


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 30, 2013)

Murmel said:


> Sorry, added the link to the OP



<3

I like that blue. It's pretty. Good taste :3


----------



## Sean1242 (Jan 30, 2013)

So much GAS now.


----------

